# ASUS TF201 VS ASUS TF300



## Lige

I really need some second opinions about this, as I have been on the line to get the Transformer Prime, or get the ASUS TF 300.

I plan on using my tablets to read books, watch a movie every once in a while (say if I am flying or in a car), Remote access my desktop at home using VNC Viewer or RDC, browse the web, do e-mail, take notes in class/type small papers, etc.

I am not sure about the whole rooting thing with the tablet yet, I haven't looked into that, or found any gains so far.

The biggest reason why I am on the line, is the price point versus the capabilities. They are almost the same tablet with a few differences (battery life, screen panel, camera, wifi and gps, metal vs plastic feel). According to some review sites, the wifi and gps seem to be resolved in the TF300.

One of the biggest reasons I am wanting the ASUS tablets is for the docking station, as I plan on using this into my college year to take notes, as well as just be my psudo-laptop.

What are you guys' opinions? Is the TF300 better for the money or should I just go with the TF201, or just possible wait for the TF700 series to come out in June?


----------



## dennyb

I am wondering what direction to take also. Planning on a tablet for the wife sometime soon. Does anyone know when the Windows 8 Tablets will appear? I understand ASUS has plans to put one out this year along with some other major manufacturers. My thinking is the Windows based OS will be more like a laptop as far as getting work done as well as browsing and media entertainment.

The ASUS with keyboard using a Windows based OS seems like a great substitute for a laptop. Anyone have any input ?


----------



## amtbr

Just my brief two cents, I just bought and returned a Prime because the Wifi was a joke. I couldn't stream anything unless I was literally sitting next to my router, making my $500 tablet not as useful for what I intended. Look at the XDA forums, there is plenty of info about the Wifi issue there, as well as GPS and Bluetooth functionality. Asus does not seem to have any plan to fix this, there is even a class action lawsuit against Asus for this problem. Supposedly newer models, ie mine, are supposed to have it fixed. Some people claim their Wifi works, but I question their technical know how. The design of the Prime is fundamentally flawed, the metal casing it uses interferes with the Wifi antenna.

Needless to say, I would avoid the Prime unless you are feeling lucky and go to a store with a good return policy, I bought mine at Staples but I know Best Buy will accept returns on open ones as well.

This was my first and last experience with an Asus tablet, the thing was amazing, except for the Wifi. I went out and bought an Ipad 3, it blows away the Asus and ICS as well. Android is a joke...and yes I HATE Apple products, but Android doesnt even compare. iOS is smooth, snappy, and easy to use (its for my wife) and the App Store blows away the "Play" store. Most of the apps on the Play store aren't even written for tablets so they look like hell because they are primarily designed for a phone sized screen. At least the App Store differentiates between iPad and iPhone apps...I love the Android concept, but in practice, the iPad is just a better product plain and simple.


----------



## AMDATI

The TF300 shouldn't suffer from wifi issues like the Prime. Many people blame the wifi issues on the fact that the prime has an aluminum backing, and the TF300 only has plastic.

Still, I'd wait until fall to buy any tablet, because $200 Tegra3 tablets are supposed to flood the market this summer since they recently made a lot of cost reductions in their chip development. Waiting a big longer might mean you save $50-100, and will know what to expect if the early adopters have any issues. Tegra4 tablets are supposed to be coming early 2013.

If you've got the money to burn and can't wait, I'd suggest buying one pronto because even though its suggested retail is $399, many places are going to buy them up and hold on to them so they become out of stock, then charge a premium. I already see places trying to charge $450 for them, and even upwards of $500-$600.


----------

